# Alloy wheel paint colour



## daveb (Aug 9, 2006)

Hi Guys,
My Dads car Mk6 Fiesta has 15" Zetec alloys and they have some curbing and scrapes on them and im tempted to have a go my self just for fun, and if it dosent work I will get them done by a pro, But what I dont know is the exact paint colour needed, im told Ford Moondust silver is a good match? does anybody know of specific paints for this or just use ford aerosol paints.
thanxs guys
Dave
PS any other tips or hint would be appreciated.


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

dave

not sure about the colour but for method, try this...

http://www.bmwtips.com/tipsntricks/wheel-repair/wheel-scuff-repair.htm


----------



## willjordan7 (Mar 31, 2006)

I used the stardust silver with pretty good results on my old car.....


----------



## Dave^ (Mar 22, 2007)

have a look here...

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=58304

i'm still trying to find out what the actual colour is.....


----------

